# Goodwood FOS - Forest Rally Stage.



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Had the Pleasure of attending at the weekend.. a few shots from the Sunday Stage..
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









Thanks for Looking.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really nice pics mate I especially like no.2 both for the shot and the car. I'm really gutted I didn't go this year mainly due to the price. I haven't been for 3 years so is it worth it? Did you get any shots of Ken block you could share. Nice work!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome pictures mate, puts mine to shame - I need a decent camera!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Really nice pics mate I especially like no.2 both for the shot and the car. I'm really gutted I didn't go this year mainly due to the price. I haven't been for 3 years so is it worth it? Did you get any shots of Ken block you could share. Nice work!


Sorry...... no Ken Block...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

What equipment are you using and were you in the normal spectator area or with the Pro's?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> What equipment are you using and were you in the normal spectator area or with the Pro's?


I am lucky enough to be Media Accredited for Goodwood  these were taken with a Canon 40 d and Sigma 70-200 f2.8 lens..


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome Shots! Did you get any of the Group N Fabia that my boss was driving on Sunday?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Awesome Shots! Did you get any of the Group N Fabia that my boss was driving on Sunday?


yes i did with the boot lid up and then broken down too..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic pics what lens did u use?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

-tom- said:


> fantastic pics what lens did u use?


Sigma 70-200 f2.8 ...


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> Sigma 70-200 f2.8 ...


Would love one of these or the Canon L equivalent but us non-media accredited people end up a fair way off the track.

Lovely set of photos, very crisp and sharp.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome shots! I took over 2200 over the weekend so lots of editing to do.....

Would love to get a media pass but didnt get any reply from them this year....how did you manage to get one if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

MARKETMAN said:


> yes i did with the boot lid up and then broken down too..


oooh Excellent, can you post them up please? :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, yes *YESSSSSSS*

Not seen an 037 Lancia for many years.

Used to co-drive a Fiesta.

Great pics


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Awesome shots! I took over 2200 over the weekend so lots of editing to do.....
> 
> Would love to get a media pass but didnt get any reply from them this year....how did you manage to get one if you dont mind me asking?


well.............. 18 months of hard work and a Friendly editor too..... :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> oooh Excellent, can you post them up please? :thumb:


A requested a few for you................
1.









2.









3.









:thumb::thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Went a few years back, loved the rally stage. They had Jessie James there in a huge dune buggy style creation.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Shaun got all excited when he saw them on his facecrap.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks for the pics, Shaun got all excited when he saw them on his facecrap.


yes he was rather... gonna send him some over to use :thumb:


----------

